# Extended Warranty Question



## donhojo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

We recently purchased a 2005 27RSDS and were offered the option to purchase an extended warranty that covers all the major parts of the camper ( appliances, power slide, etc..) There is a $100 deductable and for 1 yr it is between $800 to $900 and for 5yrs it is approx. $1300. They have the option of 1yr at 0% interest to pay for the warranty. If we go with warranty is only makes since to get the 5yrs for the difference in the price.
Our 1st question is based on everyones experience is the extended warranty worth purchasing on the Outbacks.
Secondly is $1300 a reasonable amount to pay for such a warranty.
We are leaning towards purchasing the 5yr, but wanted to get some feedback from Outback owners who have more experience with any issues that may come up with the Outback model. Any feedback would be helpful. We also own a 2000 21ft Rockwood Travel Trailer and have not had any issues w/ appliances/systems in it, but the Outback is a lot nicer and has a lot more expensive features which makes us think the warranty may be worth it (if it helps the local shops hourly labor rate is $95) . We have a week to decide.
Thanks , 
Don, Heather, Jordan, Cara, & Drew.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Put the money in your own warranty account and you will be MUCH better off. Just open a bank account that you will not touch except to use for repairs and every time you are offered an extended warranty, say no but put the money in your own account. You will then have all the money you need to repair stuff that breaks without having to worry about your claim being rejected or paying deductibles.

Extended warranties are cash cows for the dealers, do not do it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Short answer is DONT DO IT ... to many loopholes for you to fall in ... plus - heck at 100 deductible -- you could replace most of the stuff in there anyway...

see past discussionsss. and this one also and another one


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the 2005 27rsds Club!


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

We purchased our 2010 260FL in May 2009 from Holman. Very pleased with the service and the price we received.

Today I received a letter from them noting that my 1 year factory warranty is about to expire and offering me the option of purchasing an Extended Service Contact. Like I said I was pleased with Holman and I understand this is a business for them so they have to offer it. I will not be taking them up on their offer as my general feeling on any extended service contracts is that they are not worth the paper they are printed on. This is no knock on Holman.No price or terms were given in the letter as expected but I can envision several hundred dollars.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jps (Feb 20, 2010)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome to the 2005 27rsds Club!


 There is a huge markup on the extended warranties, but most dealers will haggle over the price with you. I just bought my 2nd outback in 3 yrs. Both new with extended x-tra ride warranty, never had to use the first one, hope the second Outback 270BH is just as good. I got what they call Major Medical that is $200 deductable for 5 yr at about $300 total. If you really want the warranty, use it as a bargaining chip BEFORE you buy.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

we purchased the service contract warranty through lakeshore rv this year on our new OUtback, hopefully we will not have many problems but it is nice to know that we are covered when we travel.


----------



## donhojo1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info.
We decided to not purchase the warranty and use a savings account like was suggested.
Hopefully we never need to dip into it







!


----------

